# Mehrere Schleifen gleichzeitig



## PaP (4. Nov 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit mehrere Schleifen gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen?

Warte ganz gespannt auf Antworten

Liebe Grüße

PaP


----------



## nillehammer (4. Nov 2011)

Pseudogleichzeitig mit Hilfe von Threads.


----------



## PaP (4. Nov 2011)

So wie in diesem Beispiel welches ich im Netz gefunden habe?


```
public class TwoThreads {
public static class Thread1 extends Thread {
public void run() {
System.out.print("A");
System.out.print("B");
}
}
public static class Thread2 extends Thread {
public void run() {
System.out.print("1");
System.out.print("2");
}
}
public static void main(String[] args) {
new Thread1().start();
new Thread2().start();
}
}
```


----------



## nillehammer (4. Nov 2011)

Japp, in die run()-Methoden kannst Du Deine Schleifen einbauen und dann laufen sie pseudogleichzeitig ab.


----------



## PaP (4. Nov 2011)

Danke schön


----------



## faetzminator (4. Nov 2011)

Wieso fragen immer alle bei uns nach, ob Code xy läuft und das macht was sie wollen, anstatt es einfach auszuprobieren...?


----------



## Asgar13 (4. Nov 2011)

Ja, genau so.

(Meine sogar, das dieses Beispiel aus Java ist auch eine Insel ist.)


----------



## nillehammer (4. Nov 2011)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso fragen immer alle bei uns nach, ob Code xy läuft und das macht was sie wollen, anstatt es einfach auszuprobieren...?


Die Frage passt wohl eher in ein Psychologieforum . Ich bin kein ausgebildeter Psychologe, will aber gerne meine Hypothesen kund tun:
- Fehlender Spieltrieb. Ein Trieb ist etwas, was man hat oder eben nicht. Ich hab früher alles auseinander geschraubt, was ich unter die Finger bekommen habe. Und danach dann von meinem Vater auf die Finger bekomen, weil es kaputt war :autsch: So mache ich es jetzt -bildlich gesprochen- mit Software auch.
- Gerade am Anfang: Respekt vor der Technologie und mangelnde Zuversicht in die eigenen Fähigkeiten. ("Ich habe jetzt zwar was ausprobiert, eine bestimmte Beobachtung gemacht und daraus Schlüsse gezogen. Aber, stimmt das?")
- Fehlende Methodenkompetenz. ("Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, wie man vorgeht, wenn man etwas ausprobieren will. Davon, eine bestimmte Versuchsanordnung aufzubauen, Beobachtungen zu machen und daraus Schlüsse zu ziehen habe ich noch nie etwas gehört."
- Denkfaulheit


----------



## faetzminator (4. Nov 2011)

nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> - Gerade am Anfang: Respekt vor der Technologie und mangelnde Zuversicht in die eigenen Fähigkeiten. ("Ich habe jetzt zwar was ausprobiert, eine bestimmte Beobachtung gemacht und daraus Schlüsse gezogen. Aber, stimmt das?")



Ich behaupte, all diese Studenten haben gar keine lauffähige IDE und wissen nicht, wie man [c]javac[/c] bedient. Die geben an Prüfungen (und auch sonst, also eigentlich immer) Programme ab, welche sie gar nie laufen liessen :autsch:  Das Gefühl hab ich manchmal echt...
@TO: falls das auf dich nicht zutrifft - nicht persönlich nehmen


----------



## nillehammer (4. Nov 2011)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @TO: falls das auf dich nicht zutrifft - nicht persönlich nehmen


Faetzi,
ich finde dieses TO irgendwie unpersönlich. Der Knabe heißt PaP! Und ich glaube, dass PaP sich schon Gedanken macht. Habe mal seine anderen Fragen gelesen... nehme den kleinen also jetzt mal in Schutz


----------



## faetzminator (4. Nov 2011)

nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> Faetzi,
> ich finde dieses TO irgendwie unpersönlich.



Schaust du beim Antworten die Nicks - die du nicht kennst - der Poster nach  ?


----------



## nillehammer (4. Nov 2011)

> Schaust du beim Antworten die Nicks - die du nicht kennst - der Poster nach  ?


Ja, meistens schon. Ist ja nur Copy und Paste. Aber eben nur meistens... war auch schon mal zu faul dazu


----------

